# Dual-control F-101s



## Hoggardhigh (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

In addition to the 79 F-101B Voodoo interceptors configured at the factory as dual-control F-101Fs, I've read somewhere that another 152 existing F-101Bs were retrofitted with dual controls.

If that's true, did these modified aircraft receive a "TF-101B" designation, or were all of them known simply as F-101Bs?

Thanks


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2017)

Hi Hoggard.

I've got more sources than a Chinese restaurant and they all differ regarding designations and production totals but outta all of them I like author Peter Bowers version best. 

He writes that only 72 or 79 dual-control machines were ever built.
This includes 58 (at least) that were converted from earlier F-101B stock using post-production kits to produce partial dual configuration. That is to say the guy in the back couldn't control the engine, flaps or landing gear.
Only 14 machines had full dual controls.
They were all simply known as "F-101B dual"- but were eventually re-designated F-101F.

Originally, it was the last 93 machines of Block 115/20 and 153 (probably where your figure above comes from) older F-101Bs that were upgraded which for a very short time were designated F-101F. Once they were all upgraded the designation reverted back to F101B.

The TF-101B and TF-101F designations were "unofficial" and applied to only a "few" dual control aircraft from which all combat equipment were removed.


----------

